# Re: Netgear Smart Wizard automatically exits (vista, wpn111)



## someone11 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Netgear Smart Wizard automatically exits (vista, wpn111)*

I'm having the same problem as this guy. Same wireless adapter too. I have 3 of these, I set them all up on different computers a while ago with no problems at all. Got my new computer working today, went to install the software.. it got to the part where it prompted me to insert the wireless adapter. I put it in, clicked next, and nothing happened. I clicked the smart wizard icon on the desktop and it opened for a split second as mentioned by the OP but closed immediately. No icon in the system tray, the netgear process was running when i checked in task manager. I e-mailed netgear about it, waiting for a respone. Also, I googled this, noticed that several people had the same problem, never found a solution to it though.

EDIT: I am using Windows XP SP2 unlike this person using Vista, sorry. Nonetheless, we've had no problems getting it to work on any of our Vista OR XP machines in our household.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Netgear Smart Wizard automatically exits (vista, wpn111)*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## someone11 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Netgear Smart Wizard automatically exits (vista, wpn111)*

I finally got it to work. The CD we had was v3 and our USB adapter is v2. I downloaded the v2 driver and it worked. CD still should have worked though because it did on all the other computers. Anyway, now that I got it to work, the download speeds are ridiculously slow. It won't download faster than 30 kb/sec, and normally downloads at an abysmal 7-8 kb/sec. I hooked it up directly to the router via ethernet cable and I'm still getting the same speeds. Other computers using wireless on this connection are getting speeds of ~180 kb/sec, which I used to get on the old computer. So I'm getting slow download speeds with the USB adapter, as well as when it is connected directly to the router. The router is a Motorola Surfboard SBG900. We have time warner cable, they supplied the modem, installed it when they set it up etc.. motherboard is P4M900T-M2. Firewall is off, using Windows XP SP2. Let me know if you need any other information, thanks.


----------



## someone11 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Netgear Smart Wizard automatically exits (vista, wpn111)*

I don't see an edit button for my post.. so I'll have to make a new post.. I'd like to note that it seems like web pages load at normal speed, extremely fast; however, download speeds are really, really slow.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Netgear Smart Wizard automatically exits (vista, wpn111)*

Using the wireless connection, then again using a wired one on the same computer, please post the results of an Internet speedtest.

A couple of popular Internet speed test sites in the US.

Speakeasy Speed Test

DSLReports Speed Test


----------

